# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  No One Knows What Gaba Is?!?!?!

## hercules71185

Who didn't suggest this that knew? 
You want vividness, you want realism? 
This stuff I use it for bodybuilding. Its GREAT it increases the serotonin and melatonin levels of your body. Its great for weight loss and muscle growth. 
I can't believe you guys haven't mentioned this. Its very healthy and very good. 
I don't care what the label says. I know its safe from many many scientific tests and personal. 
Take 7grams a night. Up to 15 if you REALLy need it.
You will take the powder don't get pills. The pills require you to take way to much. Mix it with a fruit juice. This gets rid of the weird taste almost 100&#37;
its cheap and very good for you. Your growth hormone levels rise up pretty good too. 

JUST FYI!!! please remember this.
You take over 5 grams. NATURALLY you do get a tingly sensation its only for a min or 2. 
Chug your drink with your GABA. 
Lay down with the lights out. Do whatever technique you do. I don't tend to wild since I can't get it to work. But, I do DILD. With Gaba when it kicks in you feel tingly. You get used to it and it goes away just don't worry it is safe. If you find a cheaper link let me know I'm looking for a new bottle. I get mine from nutrition stores usually. Now that I have some I'll buy it online soon. I'll repost with a link I'm only doing trusted sites on resellerratings.com so it might take a min or 2 for me to find a good one


http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=2105

they passed the inspection on resellerratings.com
I understand its not a 10 as newegg.com is. But, that is because people only report when sites are bad typically. None the less they are good.

----------


## hercules71185

I put a link on the post. But, you can get it at any nutrition store. Like vitamin shoppe, vitamin world, and GNC.
There are different versions pill and powder. Keep in mind you need to take 7 grams. If you choose pill like some people think they want to do. And the pills are .5grams each. You have to take 14! Its easier to throw it in a grape juice, apple juice or orange juice and not really taste it much.

The reason I found out about gaba. Is because in bodybuilding we find ways to manipulate our bodies to become better without using steroids.. well some of us. Some just use the steroids. But, natural people do it because its GOOD for you. Things to make your body more and more efficient in the long run. GABA is like the hidden secret that has been out for years. Any weight loss pill, or any muscle gaining pill is behind this in ratings. Because what gaba does. It relaxes  your body. And causes you to get really really really deep sleep. Well, most people don't know the importance of sleep. This is when you release growth hormone. Serotonin is what produces growth hormone. The deeper you sleep the more you release. But, for some reason this deep sleep induces some CRAZY dreams. So real its incredible. For us lucid dreamers this is what we want. Its the easiest way to tell we are dreaming. And your control is a lot higher over the dream. You don't tend to fade out as fast.

----------


## O'nus

This has been mentioned often, really.  A reminder is always good.

_Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid (GABA)_: GABA or gamma-aminobutyric acid, discovered in 1950, is the most important and widespread inhibitory neurotransmitter in the brain. Excitation in the brain must be balanced with inhibition. Too much excitation can lead to restlessness, irritability, insomnia, and even seizures. GABA is able to induce relaxation, analgesia, and sleep. Barbiturates and benzodiazepines are known to stimulate GABA receptors, and hence induce relaxation. Several neurological disorders, such as epilepsy, sleep disorders, and Parkinsons disease are affected by this neurotransmitter.

GABA is made in the brain from the amino acid glutamate with the aid of vitamin B6. GABA is available as a supplement in vitamin stores, but taking it in pill form is not always an effective way to raise brain levels of this neurotransmitter because GABA cannot easily cross the blood-brain barrier. Companies are searching for ways to place GABA in an oil base in order to ease its entry across this barrier

GABA can be purchased throughout North America in bottles typically holding 250mg/60 capsules for usually less than $15. It is recommended to only take one 4mg pill of GABA daily.

I hope this has been enlightening.

~

----------


## nechong

hi,

for powder, how do u measure how much is 7grams??

thnaks
chong





> Who didn't suggest this that knew? 
> You want vividness, you want realism? 
> This stuff I use it for bodybuilding. Its GREAT it increases the serotonin and melatonin levels of your body. Its great for weight loss and muscle growth. 
> I can't believe you guys haven't mentioned this. Its very healthy and very good. 
> I don't care what the label says. I know its safe from many many scientific tests and personal. 
> Take 7grams a night. Up to 15 if you REALLy need it.
> You will take the powder don't get pills. The pills require you to take way to much. Mix it with a fruit juice. This gets rid of the weird taste almost 100%
> its cheap and very good for you. Your growth hormone levels rise up pretty good too. 
> 
> ...

----------


## O'nus

> hi,
> 
> for powder, how do u measure how much is 7grams??
> 
> thnaks
> chong



You weight out on a scale 7 grams....?

~

----------


## hercules71185

a generous teaspoon is 5 grams
and the best way to take it is sub lingual but, its nasty so I just drink it.

----------


## hercules71185

ps don't freak out when you tingle as I did. everything goes away. 
Here is a site on it. http://www.betterbodz.com/library/gabaquest.html

----------


## unseen wombat

Okay, so what's the deal? Is this stuff safe to use, or isn't it? And if it's only recommended to take one 4 *milligram* pill daily, where you you get off taking 7 *grams?*

----------


## hercules71185

its like the recommended food intake. It depends on what you are using it for. But, the only way to effectivly feel any effect or get the higher GH is the higher intake levels. Its 100&#37; safe. Its effective up to 18grams. I was told 15 a while back. And after that it doesn't hurt you it only loses effect. All it is, is an amino acid. You can't get hurt by it. Amino acids are the building blocks of protiens.

----------


## yoast

I just did some googling on the GABA supplement. Apparently it's used for many different reasons. 

If you want to use it for increased HGH (human growth hormone), the recommended dose is 5 grams before going to bed, according to a study performed by the university of Milan.
They found that 5grams of GABA taken orally increases your HGH five times after 90 minutes, this effect was not present in the placebo control group.

And in the same study they did find the optimal dose to be 18 grams like hercules said.

But on other sites they recommend 750 mg, if you want use it for better sleep and less stress/anxeity.

The optimal dose for lucid dreaming, well, i think we'll have to find out ourselves. So i just went to the fitness shop and bought me a bottle of GABA. Think i'll try the 5 grams dose first, starting tonight. For lding, you probably should take it during a wbtb, like galantamine.

----------


## hercules71185

sounds good you will see. Now once you test it out let us know. For you to get the feeling of it they say 5-7 grams. The 750 is for a mid day use for stress. I did 750 at first and felt nothing. I did 1.4 felt nothing at 3 grams I got a very mild tingly feeling. and at 6 grams I started to get the feeling. One day I let my friend mix mine up. I told him 3 teaspoons 
well he mixed out 3 teaspoons and tablespoons. lol. Every side affect you see online I got. BAD tinglies like felt like my feet were on ice. And my chest and arms the same thing. So since it can't affect you over 18g. Then the amount I absorbed would be 18g.. IS TOOO TOOO MUCH lol.

----------


## iadr

> I told him 3 teaspoons 
> well he mixed out 3 teaspoons and tablespoons. lol. Every side affect you see online I got. BAD tinglies like felt like my feet were on ice. And my chest and arms the same thing. So since it can't affect you over 18g. Then the amount I absorbed would be 18g.. IS TOOO TOOO MUCH lol.



I buy most supplements like this from a place called BulkNutrition.com because they usually have it available in powder form from a company called 1Fast400 which is usually much cheaper than buying it in pill form.  

In addition, it always gives a measurement on the on the side of the jar, such as 1/4 teaspoon: 1000mg.

If the company you buy this from is reputable, they should give some indication of how to measure your dosage on the side of your jar or bottle.

----------


## hercules71185

it is the bulknutrition one. I know how to measure.. He doesn't lol.

----------


## Stupified

hurcules, 

Do you take a dose of between 7-14 grams every night?

Do you have lucid dreams every night?

Have you noticed any tollorance or desensitization?

How long have you been taking GABA at that dosage?

----------


## hercules71185

> hurcules, 
> 
> Do you take a dose of between 7-14 grams every night?
> 
> Do you have lucid dreams every night?
> 
> Have you noticed any tollorance or desensitization?
> 
> How long have you been taking GABA at that dosage?




Good question I'm sorry I didn't specify my personal takings. 

Becoming lucid everynight. NO. For some reason I don't always catch myself in them but, when I wake up at LEAST 2 or 3 times a night. I recall them perfectly and wonder why did I not catch myself. Sometimes I can't believe I fell for the dream being real. 

What I personally do for my GABA intake. I used it for bodybuilding but, to my surprise this is the side effect and its good. 

I do cycles. And no I don't lose potency with it. Everynight is as effective as the last. 
Day 1 3g
day 2 4g
day 3 6g
I do 6g for 4 days. 
Day 7 7g
Day 8 8g
Day 9 7
day 10 6g for 4 days
day 14 4g
day 15 3g

For 1 week I stay off of it and use ZMA with B-6. And 1mg of Melatonin.
I don't do this for dreaming typically. I do it for making my personal body better. Making it produce more growth hormone and promote faster muscle recovery. 
But, as a side effect it does give me crazy dreams
As for consistency
Every night I do wake up after my dreams it could be habit from when I kept a dream journal. But, I do remember at least 2 dreams a night, and 1 after my 5 hour alarm wake up. For the hope I get that last lucid of the night. I try to wild but, I am bad at it. I'm still new to anything I've learned on this forum. I will reply more detailed in a min I gotta go out for a bit

----------


## unseen wombat

So has anyone else had any luck with this?

----------


## yoast

Not yet, but gonna try again tonight, will take 10 grams of gaba in a fruit juice during a wbtb. I'll post results tomorrow.

----------


## hercules71185

O yea, since personal takings are just that. And vary from each person. 10g for me is just too strong. It makes me tingle a lot and not want to wake up in the morning. It is more and more effective up to 18 grams. But, I tend to stay 8-9 max

----------


## yoast

The good news is....I had a lucid last night!! The first one for this year! It was quite short because I lost lucidity due to a false awakening, but i remembered it anyway.

I went to bed at around 2330, woke up at 415, turned on the lights, started mixing my gaba drink, drank it, and went back to bed. I had a couple of vivid non lucid dreams, woke up because i had to go to the bathroom (around 0900), back to bed again. I noticed myself falling asleep, i saw images forming etc, but it didn't last until i was in the dream. But a few moments later i did know i was dreaming. 

I am sitting in a circus between two of my colleagues, somewhere near the back of the circus. I just know i'm dreaming, so i tell my colleagues 'hey guys i'm dreaming, my body is asleep at home', they say 'really, prove it', so i stand up and fly over the audience, with my arms spread out, i feel like an eagle or something, it goes better than all my previous attempts at flying. I feel euforia kicking in, so i try to ignore it a little, because i'm afraid to wake myself up. I fly over to the stage, there's some sort of act with swinging ropes and different acrobats, it reminds me of 'the flying fellinis' from 'fear and loathing in las vegas'. But this time the baby is real, something goes wrong, i fly over to save the baby, and i see his mother fall to death (no safety net). The curtains fall, i fly back to my seat.

I wake up (false awakening, i loose lucidity), lying in bed with the same two colleageus (this never happens in real life), i start talking about my lucid dream and ask them if they remember. One of them says he dreamt about a forest.

I woke up at around 1130, so i slept a lot, but i did have very little sleep the night before (nightshift, and normal dayjob monday and tuesday). So it may be just a coincidence, but i'm definitely gonna try gaba again.

----------


## iadr

> What I personally do for my GABA intake. I used it for bodybuilding but, to my surprise this is the side effect and its good. 
> 
> I do cycles. And no I don't lose potency with it. Everynight is as effective as the last. 
> Day 1 3g
> day 2 4g
> day 3 6g
> I do 6g for 4 days. 
> Day 7 7g
> Day 8 8g
> ...



Thanks for sharing the information about GABA hercules. I am looking forward to trying it.

Just a couple of questions.

How long have you been taking the GABA? The reason I am asking is to try to determine if the effects of this might wear off after a couple of months like the galantamine does.

Also, do you just get lucid on the nights 7-8 grams, or do you sometimes get lucid on other nights?

I'm thinking about using this about every 3rd or 4th day and alternating it with the galantamine, but maybe the fact that you are taking it every night allows it to build up in your body which makes it more effective.

Thanks again for sharing the information. Looks like you've become a pioneer for another great method for becoming lucid.

Give yourself a pat on the back because you deserve one.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## hercules71185

I tend to get lucid more often than just the high dose nights. BUT, the effects are stronger and the dreams seem to last longer. I am just now starting to use a few tricks. Like last night I told 4 DC's to let me know when they see me again and tell me its all a dream. They looked at me funny and said alright I guess. The next dream I saw the same people. And told them HEY why didn't you tell me I was dreaming. They said we thought you knew. So I told them again EVERY TIME you see me no matter what tell me I'm dreaming. 
I've taken gaba about a year. I used to get tingles at 6g. Now I take 6g and still get them. It actually feels more potent. It could be that I know what to expect with it now too. As for potency things that are nutritional not hormonal don't usually lose potency. Or we would be able to eat more and more without getting the calories. Would be nice for some but, I'm glad we don't do that. You might just get used to the dose. And feel like its losing effect. In actuality it isn't. Just the first few nights you are feeling weird due to the tingles. 
But, as for vividness. I just got back into lucid dreaming. I've done it my entire life but, never took it as a hobby. So I'm getting better and able to figure out more and experiment. 

As for other tricks
1 dream kept lucidy by spinning and I kept the scencery. It was kept 2 different times. The 3rd it put me in another scene. 
1 dream kept lucidy by hand rubbing. The 2nd attempt failed
I want to try to yell out I'm lucid or Stronger visuals now. because that is supposed to work. 

Another weird thing I notice. With Gaba. I tend to have false awakenings. I never noticed them before. Maybe I'm just becoming more aware. Anyone else get this?

----------


## unseen wombat

I got some GABA from the vitamin shoppe today. I could only get the pills, 750 mg though. Oh well, I guess it's a bunch of pills for me tonight. Pic related.

----------


## iadr

> I tend to get lucid more often than just the high dose nights. BUT, the effects are stronger and the dreams seem to last longer. I am just now starting to use a few tricks. Like last night I told 4 DC's to let me know when they see me again and tell me its all a dream. They looked at me funny and said alright I guess. The next dream I saw the same people. And told them HEY why didn't you tell me I was dreaming. They said we thought you knew. So I told them again EVERY TIME you see me no matter what tell me I'm dreaming. 
> I've taken gaba about a year. I used to get tingles at 6g. Now I take 6g and still get them. It actually feels more potent. It could be that I know what to expect with it now too. As for potency things that are nutritional not hormonal don't usually lose potency.



Awesome! Thanks for the feedback. 

It sounds like it could actually build up in a persons system and become more effective with time, and you've certainly been using it long enough to know that this is not just a fluke.

Sounds like you're making some really great progress with your dreams too.

I like your idea of having your DCs remind you that you are in a dream.

Keep up the good work.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## hercules71185

Yea and unlike 99&#37; of the worlds population placebos do not work on me. lol. I'm more of a skeptic and think nothing works till it does. I don't assume it works then try stuff. I'm more of a this is BS lets see prove them wrong.

----------


## Patrick

When I was working in a neuroscience lab last summer, the professor of my lab was sudying GABA interneurons, and as an inhibitor, I don't really see how it could help lucidity... relaxation, maybe? Helping to maintain lucidity once achieved?

----------


## hercules71185

> When I was working in a neuroscience lab last summer, the professor of my lab was sudying GABA interneurons, and as an inhibitor, I don't really see how it could help lucidity... relaxation, maybe? Helping to maintain lucidity once achieved?



Right, it doesn't MAKE you lucid. But, since you do sleep deeper and more relaxed your dreams are more weird. And its easier to catch yourself. Also it helps when you are lucid it makes you stay lucid longer. Most people catch themselves in a dream wake up in a false awakening and forget about it before you get up. So what it does help is making the same dream last. After you become lucid and stay lucid for a bit usually you remember more.

----------


## maybe

Hello to all!
P.S. Sorry for my English, I don't speak in it for a long time..
Please, tell me what should I buy to get maximum effect of relaxing and falling asleep? I mean *GABA* or *Phenibut* (beta-phenyl- gamma-aminobutyric acid, also spelled fenibut, originally known as phenigamma) is a derivative of the neurotransmitter GABA that crosses the blood-brain barrier) or *Theanine* (increasing the level of gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA) production) or maybe *Green Tea Extract* (wich have theanine).
Thaanks for your attention.

----------


## lucidus

> Hello to all!
> P.S. Sorry for my English, I don't speak in it for a long time..
> Please, tell me what should I buy to get maximum effect of relaxing and falling asleep? I mean *GABA* or *Phenibut* (beta-phenyl- gamma-aminobutyric acid, also spelled fenibut, originally known as phenigamma) is a derivative of the neurotransmitter GABA that crosses the blood-brain barrier) or *Theanine* (increasing the level of gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA) production) or maybe *Green Tea Extract* (wich have theanine).
> Thaanks for your attention.



Well, phenibut seems to be a lot more effective than pure GABA. With GABA you have to overdose massively since it does not really cross the BBB. With phenibut you experience slight effects with just 500 mg. With 1500 mg it really feels like having taken a spoon of Valium (diazepam) but the good thing is: you can still dream intensely.

The effects are said to wear off quickly (after a week of use or so). And it feels "too heavy" for me, personally I wouldn't drive a car the next day I have taken it. And it seems to ruin my erectile function. Sleep paralysis can be reached very quickly while on phenibut and go back to sleep is very simple but I think to get lucidity simultaneously, you need other stuff also.

If you search for something less heavy I would recommend l-theanine. It is completely without sideeffects for me and falling back to sleep even while on cholinergic supplements is very easy. It is the relaxing part of green tea and can be bought in capsule form also. You could also drink green tea, but it also has caffein in it..

----------


## maybe

*lucidus*, thank you for your information, it's very intresting :smiley: 
Today I bought Phenibut, I desided to try it first, cause it's very cheap and also I read that some people (wich don't know about LD) have LDs as a side effect!! But they eat it much more, I don't recommend to do it. 
About erectile function, some people had it too, but some said that it became better..
About to drink green tea, I read that theanine is staying in leaves. You must boil it (with 127 degrees), if you want to get a theanine in your tea ::roll:: 
If I like Phenibut and it helps me witn LD and sometime with insomnia after I'll try L-theaninen or Green Tea Extract, cause it will more naturally :smiley: 
If some people will interested my experience I will describe it.

----------


## yoast

Sure Maybe, let us know about your results with phenibut.

In the meantime, i've had another three nights of wbtb with gaba. No lucids unfortunately. It does make me sleep more and it does give me great, vivid dreams. So i guess it can help with lding. Will continu using it at least untill my jar of gaba is empty.

----------


## unseen wombat

I'm going to give GABA one more chance. I took it last week, 5 pills at WBTB and recalled absolutely NOTHING for the next two nights. That may have been a fluke, so I'll give it another chance tonight.

----------


## hercules71185

> I'm going to give GABA one more chance. I took it last week, 5 pills at WBTB and recalled absolutely NOTHING for the next two nights. That may have been a fluke, so I'll give it another chance tonight.



How many grams per pill? .75? or 1. Did you get the tingles. As I said since everyones system is different you have to go by personal tolerance and lucky enough its easy to find with GABA. If you get tingles you are at the right amount. Too much is depending on who you are. Same with too little.
Take it prior to bed time and see if that helps. When you WBTB your sleeping hormones should be higher than before. So it will still affect you at that time

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, .75g. I took it last night, 8 pills this time. It gave me some strong tingles. It felt like my hands and face were on fire. I did get lucid at the end of my first dream after taking it. Short, but that was my fault for freaking out probably. It was clear and realistic. I got it by spontaneously remembering to do a reality check. I should mention that I also used autosuggestion last night saying "I will remember to do a reality check in my dream." It was the first time I've used that phrase. Still, I don't want to detract from the GABA. It probably did have an effect.

Anyway, the problem was that after I woke up, 2:40 after taking it, I was _so_ nauseous, I had to stay home from work today. I went back to bed and had no recall, but when I woke at about 10:30, about 6 hours after taking the GABA, I was much better. For me, I have to make sure that I have enough time to stay in bed until the effects wear off.

I'm kind of afraid to use it again though. If I do, I'll use fewer pills, or perhaps I will take it before bed.

----------


## Elwood

So what about the body building part? Is it really effective? And how much of an advantage does it give you?

----------


## Elwood

f

----------


## hercules71185

> Yeah, .75g. I took it last night, 8 pills this time. It gave me some strong tingles. It felt like my hands and face were on fire. I did get lucid at the end of my first dream after taking it. Short, but that was my fault for freaking out probably. It was clear and realistic. I got it by spontaneously remembering to do a reality check. I should mention that I also used autosuggestion last night saying "I will remember to do a reality check in my dream." It was the first time I've used that phrase. Still, I don't want to detract from the GABA. It probably did have an effect.
> 
> Anyway, the problem was that after I woke up, 2:40 after taking it, I was _so_ nauseous, I had to stay home from work today. I went back to bed and had no recall, but when I woke at about 10:30, about 6 hours after taking the GABA, I was much better. For me, I have to make sure that I have enough time to stay in bed until the effects wear off.
> 
> I'm kind of afraid to use it again though. If I do, I'll use fewer pills, or perhaps I will take it before bed.



yea you want to have tingles but, you don't want them to be too strong like that. Being everyone is different you have to find your exact dose for you

----------


## hercules71185

> So what about the body building part? Is it really effective? And how much of an advantage does it give you?



it is effective its not like a steroid obviously. But, my HGH levels are higher than pretty much everyone. And I'm always the biggest person that is truly natural. I think its a combo of things that help me do good. Not just GABA  but, it does help

----------


## Lexy

I tried Gaba the other night. Not to whine but I wouldn’t classify the effect as tingling. I think a better description would be more like anxiety attack meets a stroke and or heart attack. Tingly is your arm or foot falls asleep. This is way more intense.

 Now mind you I thought it said 1 teaspoon = 5 grams what it actually said is 1/4 tsp = 5 grams. I put a huge heaping tsp into a glass of orange juice. The first half I sipped the second half I downed.  About 8 minutes later I was chatting with my business partner and told her she might need to take me to the ER. I hung up the phone in a hurry and started doing deep breathing to calm myself down. You are correct in 2 minutes it was over but 10 minutes later it hit again. I looked at the container and realized what I had done. I estimate I had quite a bit more than 5 grams. For my size I think I will actually do 5 grams next time. Hopefully it won’t be so intense.

I did have really good dreams a lot of false awakening no lucidity but very entertaining to say the least. I woke up wired at 5:00 a.m. and that lasted the whole day into the night is that another side effect because that would be classified as a good one. I can see where that would kick start a work out. 

I’m going to try again tonight. Is there any warnings for 30 somethings using it. I’m not sure on the age range in this group. I don’t want to offend anyone.

----------


## Lexy

Can you also take your other supplements around the same time or should you spread the time out? Is there any kind of interactions with other supplements or supplements you shouldn't take with Gaba?

----------


## iadr

I first tried the GABA a little over a week ago, taking 6mg after having slept 4 hours the first night just to be safe, and really didn't feel or experience anything.

So the next night I took 8mg, and took it with 500mg of choline and a B Complex vitamin after having slept about 4 hours, and sure enough my face, neck, and shoulders started tingling, and I got very relaxed, and had 3 short lucid dreams.

I then went on vacation for week.

While on vacation I was having a difficult time getting to sleep at night because of the different environment and time zone, so I started taking 8mg of GABA before going to bed each night, and it worked wonders at helping me relax and get to sleep.

After catching up on my sleep a little I tried not only taking 8mg of GAMA before going to bed, but then took another 4mg of GABA with 500mg of choline and a B-Complex vitamin after 4 hours of sleep, and although I did not have a lucid dream this night, I had a total of 16 dreams, several of which I should have become lucid in.

So, I'm sold on GABA myself and plan to make it a regular part of my supplements.

Thanks for starting this thread hercules!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## nechong

hercules,

do we get the tingle feeling after drink the gaba with water?
i took 1 teaspoon yesterday night before going to bed, i felt no tingle and not remember any dream...

----------


## unseen wombat

IADR, You took 8 *milli*grams of GABA? or 8 grams?

----------


## maybe

Hi all!
Phenibut is a rather cool stuff! When I took it, I was like this  ::banana::  I mean it gaves you a very very good mood ::lol:: 
And what about Lucid Dreaming? :smiley: 
First of all, you must know that I don't have a DJ. 
- After taking Phenibut my dreams became much more realistic. And I think if you do RC in real life you necessarily will do it in dreams like this.
- My LDs became longer, maybe it's Phenibut, maybe it's my experience :smiley: 
- Yesterday I took Phenibut and Fezam (1 capsule contains pyracetam 400 mg, zinnarizina 25 mg) and I has DILD and it was about 30 minutes. And if not my alarm it could be longer :tongue2: 
Today I bought 5-Htp and I will experiment with it together.

----------


## iadr

> IADR, You took 8 *milli*grams of GABA? or 8 grams?



Better make that 8000 mg or 8 grams.  I wasn't looking at my cannister when I wrote that up.

Since 1/4 teaspoon of my powder = 470mg, I just multiplied that by 4 to come up with 1 teaspoon being 1880mg, then took that times 4 that to get 7520mg.

So I just take 4 very full teaspoons of the powder to get 8000mg or 8 grams.

8 grams does seem to be the magic number that causes the face and neck to start tingling.

I'm still experimenting with this, but I am thinking that since it does affect the brain in a healthy way, that it will probably make the galantamine more effective when I take it.

----------


## hercules71185

Yea if you all think the effects are too strong like the stroke comment haha. That is TOO MUCH. Some people are more sensitive to this stuff than others. I let one of my friends try this stuff with me he got tingles at 10g. I got them at 5g. At 15 I feel like I'm dying with a shortness of breath and body numb haha. He took 15 and didn't bother him at all. So it has to be personal tolerance.

----------


## nechong

hi iadr,

i thought 1 full teaspoon is around 5 grams??

thanks

chong





> Better make that 8000 mg or 8 grams.  I wasn't looking at my cannister when I wrote that up.
> 
> Since 1/4 teaspoon of my powder = 470mg, I just multiplied that by 4 to come up with 1 teaspoon being 1880mg, then took that times 4 that to get 7520mg.
> 
> So I just take 4 very full teaspoons of the powder to get 8000mg or 8 grams.
> 
> 8 grams does seem to be the magic number that causes the face and neck to start tingling.
> 
> I'm still experimenting with this, but I am thinking that since it does affect the brain in a healthy way, that it will probably make the galantamine more effective when I take it.

----------


## Lexy

I have been taking a tsp the last couple of nights and no tingling. 

The night I had all the drama is I took a regular teaspoon not the measuring kind and put a huge heaping tsp in my orange juice. I won't make that mistake again. 

My thought is it has to do with body weight and height. Maybe even muscle mass vs body fat. 

I think the best way is to start out light and increase until you get the sensation. Which at 20.00 for this containter thats pretty cheap compared to all my other supplements. 

I haven't experienced any Lucidity but I have lots of great dreams. I feel awesome the next day. I will keep increasing until I find the perfect dose.

----------


## iadr

I've been finding that the GABA works extremely well when taken a couple of hours after making a lucid attempt with galantamine/choline.

A few days ago I made an attempt using galantamine/choline with a 7mg nicotine patch which produced a lucid dream of about 30 minutes, after which I got up, took off the nicotine patch, took 4 grams of GABA, and went back to bed, and had an even better lucid dream lasting an hour with even better control than the first lucid.

Last night I took galantamine/choline with alpha-gpc, and after 2 hours woke up without even having gotten a buzz, probably because I have been trying it every other day lately which is too often to keep it effective.

After taking 4 grams of GABA though and going back to bed, I had a lucid lasting about an hour where I floated all over the place, which was then followed by an incredible non-lucid dream where I was spending the night someplace within 50 feet of a military landing strip where I was watching all of these incredible jets landing just feet from where I was staying.

Although I am also taking 8 grams of GABA when going to bed for the relaxation and body building effects as it seems to be helping me get a ripped stomach, I also feel the tingling later when I get up and take another 4 grams at WBTB time.

----------


## hercules71185

> Can you also take your other supplements around the same time or should you spread the time out? Is there any kind of interactions with other supplements or supplements you shouldn't take with Gaba?



yea  it's fine to stack it with most supplements, just google what you take and gaba to make sure there is not a crazy side effect somehow

----------


## hercules71185

> I have been taking a tsp the last couple of nights and no tingling. 
> 
> The night I had all the drama is I took a regular teaspoon not the measuring kind and put a huge heaping tsp in my orange juice. I won't make that mistake again. 
> 
> My thought is it has to do with body weight and height. Maybe even muscle mass vs body fat. 
> 
> I think the best way is to start out light and increase until you get the sensation. Which at 20.00 for this containter thats pretty cheap compared to all my other supplements. 
> 
> I haven't experienced any Lucidity but I have lots of great dreams. I feel awesome the next day. I will keep increasing until I find the perfect dose.



they say its lean mass, because fat tissue is useless no veins run through it or anything. So the digestion only does it for your mass and how much blood is total in your body. Kind of like alcohol, and the more I think about it the more easy to explain it is. Just like alcohol, some people take more to get the feeling because of size, then its tolerance too. So its both. Gaba is also both, but, it doesn't get less effective it just depends on the person overall..

----------


## hercules71185

> hi iadr,
> 
> i thought 1 full teaspoon is around 5 grams??
> 
> thanks
> 
> chong



it depends on what it is. Teaspoon is a measurement of VOLUME not weight. Everything has different densities. Try to compare iron to loosely packed gaba for the same volume, the weight is different.

----------


## iadr

> hi iadr,
> i thought 1 full teaspoon is around 5 grams??
> 
> thanks
> 
> chong



You just need to look at the side of your cannister nechong and then use some kitchen measuring spoons to measure out the amount you need.

If it says that 1/4 teaspoon = 470mg, then you can figure that 1 level teaspoon will equal 1880mg and that 4 level teaspoons will equal 7520mg.

If you are trying to measure 5 grams, then you would need a little more than 2 level teaspoons if your GABA uses the same measurement as mine does, as 2 level teaspoon would give you 3760mg or 3.7 grams.

----------


## Jorge

I'm confused, I read most of the post, but herc could you help me out. I want to buy this, but I also heard of another mixture that is supposedly better, it was called Phenibut. So I'd like to know which ones better? I want more lucid dreams more vivid dreams and as well as longer lasting.

Also could someone post links where I could buy either of them, and no being so expensive =D

Thanks.

----------


## Lyikos

Here's what I know about GABA from my research and experience.

GABA works to stop neurons from firing, but it does not cross the blood-brain barriers, thus turning off your body but leaving you mind active. That's how it helps LD and helps people wild.

There's one side effect that only me and one other person that I found to have report it. Some people's digestive system handles it poorly, it induces diarrhea and gas that's more unpleasant and staining than usual.

----------


## Jorge

> and staining than usual.





Underwear staining?  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 


Just kidding I already ordered it, I don't believe my digestive system will have any problems. I will report it here however if it does come up.

I ordered from the link provided in the 1st Post by Hercules. I'm eagerly waiting for it to come in the mail.

could someone provide tips on how to increase it's chance of happening?

Example: Using it when doing a WBTB? Or attempting to WILD?


Anything would help and would be much appreciated! 

Thank you

----------


## Lyikos

No, worse, ROOM staining, according to one report room smelled like feces for quite some time afterward.

----------


## lucid4sho

GABA doesn't cross the blood brain barrier so the only way to get any effect is to take a massive dose (at least several grams) and over load your bbb to the point that some gaba can slip through. 

This is a really bad idea because if your bbb is spending all its energy trying to keep out massive amounts of gaba then not only gaba slips through but also toxins and things that shouldn't be in your brain. 

Basically taking gaba orally indirectly poisons your brain.

----------


## Jorge

> GABA doesn't cross the blood brain barrier so the only way to get any effect is to take a massive dose (at least several grams) and over load your bbb to the point that some gaba can slip through. 
> 
> This is a really bad idea because if your bbb is spending all its energy trying to keep out massive amounts of gaba then not only gaba slips through but also toxins and things that shouldn't be in your brain. 
> 
> Basically taking gaba orally indirectly poisons your brain.





....this is posted after I order it.  ::?: 



Oh well, I'm going to just finish up the bottle that comes and thats it. So has anyone have had recent success with this with Lucid Dreaming?

----------


## Jorge

Lyikos: So that's only when you fart right?? I'll just hold it in...or go outside  ::D:

----------


## Lyikos

> Lyikos: So that's only when you fart right?? I'll just hold it in...or go outside



http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=52550
Here's the report, go ahead and draw your own conclusion, I personally only experienced the diarrhea problem only most likely since I take it only once a week or so.

----------


## Jorge

^^^

Alright I will appreciate it.

----------


## Jorge

I got my order today, came pretty quick (about 3 business days) I took 2 grams out of the blue a little while earlier. I'm going to take about 5-8 grams tonight! I'm excited! =D

----------


## Jorge

Your advertising here, not allowed dude =D

----------


## Jorge

Dam no one is being active on here, not even herculese himself!

Anyway, I got success last night! I had either an A. Lucid Dream, or B. OBE !!

It was awesome, but I don't think I'm going into detail if no one is curious, or wants to pursue this, or is just ignoring me.


So fuck ya'll!! 


Just joking, let me know if your interested what GABA has to offer.

----------


## nechong

i drink gaba before but feel nothing ....how u did it?

----------


## Firewalker

I bought some GABA and plan to try it tonight.  But I have a question?  Valerian is supposed to raise GABA in the brain, how I don't know, but I read it does, this is why it makes you sleepy.  Anyway Valerian crosses the blood brain barrier easily, and you don't have to take extreme doses.  So is taking GABA the same result as taking Valerian, or is something else going on?  Valerian has never yet triggered a lucid dream with me, though I usually take 500mg to 1000mg at least once every couple of weeks, and with Valerian that is plenty, it knocks me out.

Oh, Jorge, I'd like to know your experience with GABA

----------


## Jorge

Nechong: I drink about 8 grams on average nights. It makes me get into a really deep sleep. I can wake up, and since I'm really sleepy due to the GABA, I can easily get into Sleep Paralysis. I pour 2 teaspoons into a drink, and I drink it. I have never felt the tingles herculese was talking about. Maybe it's because I'm a big guy, I don't know.


Firewalker: I have never tried tried Valerian, because I have just found out about GABA. I have only used GABA for 2 days, it gets me into a really deep sleep. I can also tell the effects is has towards working out. I worked out yesterday, and I have very, very little soreness, it's barely even noticable. I take about 7-8 Grams, and I have never felt those tingles people talk about.

Let me know how your experience with GABA is.


My Experience:

I was woken up by my mother waking up my little brother for school, I lay my head down and go back to sleep. I wake up again, and I look at my phone for the time, it's 10:00 A.M (yea I sleep in) I am still extreamly tired. I believe it's due to the GABA, and I try to enter Sleep Paralysis because if my body's tired then it should be easier to enter.

I lay down, close my eyes...almost instantly I feel the vibrations of SP. I was a little nervous because I never fully went into SP and I hate the feeling of no control over my body. But boy was it amazing! The vibrations stopped. With my eyes closed, I got 2 fingers and plugged my nose and did the breathing through nose with your fingers in them reality check. I could breathe!

It was very weird breathing when you have 2 fingers plugged in your nose! Anyway, with my eyes still closed, I slowly tried to get up. It was very hard for some reason, I felt I was extreamly heavy and I had to use most of my strength to lift myself from my bed. I finally got myself to sit up, I open my eyes..

I am in my room, except some things are missing. Everything is blurry, I try to rub my hands together to clear it up, doesn't work. I am about to say "Clairity Now!" but I couldn't speak..

Next thing that happens is, it feels like something really heavy came upon me. I slowly fell down to my left side of the bed..I had no control whatsoever. I felt myself going back to my real body, and it was just a weird transitioning...


Even though it was very short, it was amazing at how real it was. Exactly like real life.

----------


## Firewalker

Jorge
Sounds like you had an OBE, I've had some experiences similiar to yours.  

As for the GABA, I took 1 gram yesterday, a little before 2:00P.M. just to make sure it wouldn't hurt me when I took a larger dose latter on.  Then about 11:45P.M I took 4.5 to 5 grams, I wasn't ready to try 7 or 8 grams yet.  At first I felt nothing, then probably 10 minutes or so latter I started getting shortness of breath, and was breathing a little hard, my heart also seemed to be beating strangely.  I'm not sure this is a good thing.  Then it passed and I felt perhaps a little more relaxed, though a little nervous about the effects I had.  I went to bed about an hour latter, no more drama, and slept about 5 1/2 hours.  I remember dreaming something, but I forget what, it wasn't lucid, but still I didn't get enough sleep, I woke up, ate breakfast, and decided to try 400mg of L-Theanine and go back to bed a couple of hours latter, so I took that, by 9:00A.M. I was feeling extremely tired, I had never took more than 200mg of L-Theanine at a time, I thought I would try Galantamine again, so I took a 4mg capsule, probably a mistake, I would drift in and out of sleep, vaguely remembering dream pieces.  I wish I had not taken the Galantamine, and will not take it again, I feel I might have been able to OBE or lucid dream with just the Theanine.  

Anyway, I don't know about GABA, it seems like it relaxes me, though I have not taken the doses that is being talked about on this site.  The high dose  400mg L-Theanine seems to have the same relaxing effects you mention, it may do the same thing, don't know.

----------


## Jorge

Interesting, I have heard you feel tingles and it makes you tired. Unfortunetly, I get the opposite now for some reason.

I wanted to feel the tingles lol, so I poured 1tsp under my tongue to take sublingually, and then I put 2 tsp into a cup and poured some juice in there and drank that. I felt nothing whatsoever, I must have took at least 13 grams?? I'm still a little confused with the measuring it out in grams.

But I don't know why I havn't been able to sleep past couple nights. I lay there, and I just lay there, I don't get tired at all. I can't sleep, it takes me a long time to finally get sleepy, and a little wihle longer to actually fall asleep. <--- No idea why.

I'm going to try and give myself a less dose of GABA, although I'm interested in the Galantamine. If you don't like it, it'd be awesome to pass it this way =)

Anyway, this GABA was successfull the first night I tried it. I don't know what's going on now, I may be taking too much high doses. I've tooken 3tsp of GABA and I've felt nothing, but I think it kept me up? No idea.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

WILDs only happen b/c you are awake when your body goes to sleep. GABA relaxes the body to the point of sleep. The mind seems to be less effected.  I think it is like when you have shits really bad. You better make it to the bathroom or you will shit on yourself. he he he So when you take GABA & your body is really really tired it seems to loses some temporary control of its bowels of consciousness & craps out whether your mind is on the toilet or not/ ready to relinqish control of the controls of the body.

http://www.americannutrition.com/sto...wder_250g.html

Check this out Piracetam is a derivitive of GABA....  This is wierd Piracetam erases dream recall supposedly but GABA makes it easier? That was rhetorical. 

I have no problems remembering dreams the morning after taking Piracetam.

http://www.denvernaturopathic.com/news/GABA.html

Just for the record. I have been using GABA & I must say I am quite please with the results. The dreams tend to be crazy which helps b/c the crazier the dreams the more it makes me think--->higher awareness--->rise of logical though & memory--->lucidity. I will continue my use of GABA. :boogie:

----------

